# Propane tank sizes?



## jwdesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there a standard rule of the size on propane tanks? I've found a few, of different sizes diameter and length... has anyone ever seen a chart depicting the sizes?

JW


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 13, 2014)

[img]http://www.coreyoilandpropane.com/images/tank-chart.gif[/img]


----------



## jwdesigns (Mar 15, 2014)

Sweet, thanks!

JW


----------

